# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Festivals zum Ende der buddhistischen Fastenzeit

## wein4tler

*Büffelrennen, Wachsskulpturen und Bootsprozessionen zu Ok Phansa*
Der Farang: Björn Jahner | 29.09.2017

Mit Ok Phansa wird am Donnerstag, 5. Oktober in Thailand das Ende der buddhistischen Fastenzeit gefeiert. Zugleich symbolisiert der buddhistische Feiertag das Ende der Regenzeit, der dreimonatigen Mönchsklausur und markiert den Beginn der Kathin-Zeit. Landesweit werden dann stimmungsvolle Festivals organisiert, zu Land und zu Wasser.
Ab dem Ok-Phansa-Tag dürfen die Mönche wieder ihre Klöster verlassen, um in das alltägliche Leben zurückzukehren. Viele Thais nutzen diesen Tag, um ihre Angehörigen, Freunde oder Verwandten, die Mönche auf Zeit sind, im Wat zu besuchen und mit ihnen zu beten. Ok Phansa folgt die Kathin-Zeit. Einmal jährlich, an einem Vollmondtag zwischen Oktober und November, suchen die Gläubigen ihr Wat auf und überreichen den Mönchen Speisen und Spenden. Das Ende der regenverhangenen Monsunzeit markiert ebenso den Startschuss zu einer heiter ausgelassenen Feierperiode. Landesweit werden Festivals veranstaltet, deren Besuch auch für ausländische Urlauber und Residenten ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis ist. 
Nachfolgend drei ausgewählte Festivitäten:

*Die schönsten und schnellsten Büffel*

Bereits zum 146. Mal wird in *Chonburi-Stadt* das traditionelle Büffelrennen ausgerichtet, in diesem Jahr am 4. Oktober. Gegenüber der Chonburi City Hall an der Tamnak Road lockt bereits ab dem 28. September ein großes Volksfest zum Besuch. Geboten werden eine große Marktmeile mit OTOP-Produkten („One Tambon One Product“), Musikdarbietungen, Tänze und Paraden. Der beliebte Schönheitswettbewerb um die Wahl der „Miss Buffalo“ erfolgt am 3. Oktober um 18 Uhr, das finale Wasserbüffelrennen am 4. Oktober, 8 Uhr.

*Lotosblütenzauber am Khlong in Samut Prakan*

Am 4. Oktober strömen Gläubige aus dem ganzen Land in Bangkoks südliche Nachbarprovinz Samut Prakan zum Lotosblumenfest Rap Bua. Bei dieser buddhistischen Zeremonie im Distrikt Bang Phli wird eine Nachbildung der hochverehrten Buddhastatue Luang Pho To auf einer Barke durch den Khlong Samrong gefahren. Unzählige Zuschauer versammeln sich am Ufer und werfen Lotosblüten als Zeichen ihrer Verehrung auf das Boot mit der Buddhastatue. Für Unterhaltung sorgen Schönheitswettbewerbe, eine große Marktmeile und das „Muay Talay“ genannte Wasserboxen.

*Kunstwerke aus Wachs geformt*

Eines der beeindruckendsten Feste wird vom 2. bis 5. Oktober mit dem Sakon Nakhon *Wax Castle Festival* auf dem Ming-Muang-Gelände und in der öffentlichen Parkanlage Suan Somdej Phra Srinagarindra *in Sakhon Nakhon* im Nordosten des Landes gefeiert. Auf stimmungsvollen Festumzügen sind aus Wachs geformte Schlösser und Skulpturen zu bewundern, auf dem Nong-Han-Reservoir werden spannende Langbootrennen veranstaltet.

Informationen zu allen Festivals erhält man im Call-Center der Thailändischen Fremdenverkehrsbehörde unter der Kurzwahl 1672.

----------


## schorschilia

> Informationen zu allen Festivals erhält man im Call-Center der Thailändischen Fremdenverkehrsbehörde unter der Kurzwahl 1672.


..oder http://www.tatnews.org/calendar/cat_ids~73/

----------

